# Blue Acara 55 Gallon Tank Mate?



## wavoes (Feb 4, 2008)

I have to move my blue acara into a 55 gallon and i am looking for advice for tank mates. More looking for dither type fish to keep the tank busy...thanks


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I added a large blue acara to my clown loach tank, and it was like a dither for the loaches. They come out much more now that the acara is in the tank. The other fish in the tank are long-fin rosy barbs, serpae tetras and ancistrus. All seem to be fine together.

A 55 might be too small for clown loaches but I suspect zebra loaches would do well.


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

In regards to dithers I would be extremely cautious to even use the larger, high bodied Tetra's such as Bleeding Heart and Serpae as Blue Acara's can be very predacious, particularly at night when the Tetra would settle.

Congo Tetras or possibly Columbian Blue-Flame Tetra (_Hyphessobrycon columbianus_ would work, and Clown Loaches would be suitable in that sized tank for at least a few years.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

He has such an angelic look. Don't tell me he might eat my tetras! Actually he's a picky eater but if I start missing tetras, he'll be the #1 suspect.


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

lotsofish said:


> He has such an angelic look. Don't tell me he might eat my tetras! Actually he's a picky eater but if I start missing tetras, he'll be the #1 suspect.


When I was brand spanking new into the hobby I brought back my lovely Blue Acara at about 2" and 8 Harlequin Rasboras. I had 3 left in the morning, and the rest were gone the next morning.

It was a relatively cheap way of finding out the hard way that Blue Acara's. although quite placid compared to a lot of Centrals, are very predatorial.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I guess its a good thing mine is a picky eater. I've had him about 4 months now and so far, tetras haven't been a part of his diet. Of course, that doesn't mean he won't acquire a taste for them. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Awww he's such a cutie 

I have my blue acara with burmese border loaches and rainbows in a 75 gallon. So far I am really happy with my stock list.


----------

